# Plow setup for f150



## Usmcfarrar (Feb 11, 2013)

Good Morning All,

Lets start off with my vehicle 2007 Ford f150 Supercrew 5.4L V8 5.5 Bed. I own a small lawn care business in the upstate ny area I plan to start snow removal, I have been approached several times by customers about snow removal. I currently use my snow blower/shovel on my smaller accounts, no driveways, just sidewalks, and around the house ect. I would like to purchase a reliable plow setup for my truck. I know many people will say, dont do it blah blah. I plan to also buy an F350 this summer, but for now would like to setup my f150, F350 suggestions will e next . Anyways to get back on track. I plan to do 10-15 small residential driveways, and also will sub for my best friend father who has 20 accounts, and often needs assistance. I plan to get timbrens. I am not the most educated about trucks since this is new to me, so any suggestions would be appreciated. I wont buy anything but a poly, hoping for less than 400-450lbs. Also will have sander in rear to balance weight. Thank you in advance!!! -Cary


----------



## Usmcfarrar (Feb 11, 2013)

Just to point a few things out. I've plowed before. Just not with my own personal truck. I worked for a nursing home , and plowed the parking lot with the shop truck anywhere from 2 inches to12+. I have experience plowing, just need assistance setting my personal truck up, then ill be golden. Just need assistance on, what to look for in a plow, and what extra support i will need other then timbrens. Also, like i said my f150 will be mostly a back-up to the f350 i plan to buy in the summer. Thanks again, -Cary


----------



## winged1dur (Feb 12, 2006)

I suggest a Snoway 26


----------



## Usmcfarrar (Feb 11, 2013)

BUMP!!

I was looking @ a md 75. 400 Lbs, its rated for light commercial use. What do you guys think. Its about 3600, non installed foor my f150. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## Calvinslawns (Jan 1, 2011)

There's a guy around here that has a boss v plow on his f 150 and another that has a Daniels pull plow and a straight blade on the front. I haven't got a good look at it, always going the other way. The v plow doesn't make the front squat at all. I don't know if he has done anything to the front or not...


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

well I'm running a dodge ram 1500 quad cab 6' bed. 

on the front I have a boss 8' straight super duty blade. 

truck handles the 700lbs the blades weights just fine. I'm actual looking at a boss power v 7'6" blade for it. weight is the same. so it'll be fine.


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

I've had the SnowDogg MD on my Tahoe, I moved up to the VMD and love it. If you're looking for a straight blade I would suggest running a SnowDogg HD on the truck. You may need to beef up the front end. Once you get larger you'll love the HD instead of MD.


----------



## bbct001 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have an '08 F150 crew cab with a Fisher 7.6 SD. Timbrens up front, about 600lbs of sand in the rear, no issue's. 
Without the ballast I still have plenty of ground clearance up front, but the rear is awful light. And with 32" from the last storm, this truck impressed the heck out of me.


----------



## Usmcfarrar (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! Great replies! I think im set on the md75. I would love to be upgrade to the hd75 but cant afford. Next question. Does 3800 Full install sound reasonable or would i be better off buying online, and having install done? Truthfully i could probabaly install myself, i have a full body shop @ my disposal. Thanks again! -Cary


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

don't know the prices for all the plow brands in all location but a full install for me for a boss 7'6" v blade would run me $5400. 

so $3800 sounds a little cheap. but then again I did get a quote for a snow dogg v blade for $4000 so that doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

iget a western but get A STEP UP FROM HTS that way you have chain lift instead of just the ram. you can stack higher, and shortchain the plow if something ever goes wrong later on


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

sorry I had to laugh at that. your the first person I've heard to actually suggest one so you get the chain lift. 

I use boss and one of the reasons is because they have no chain lifts. on our bumpy roads any chain lift plow would be bouncing all over the place.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Usmcfarrar (Ooh-rah!), I'm with yardguy - I went with BOSS on my Dodge 1500 (96) and it won't quit...I have the Standard Duty - and he even carries the heavier Super Duty...love it...just my opinion...and the set up does sound a bit low.


----------



## nlongojr (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a 07 f150 super crew with the 6.5 bed and a western hts, the weight is not a problem, the front barely goes down, what I am seeing is temps going up on trans and coolant. I am not sure if its a problem but coolant goes up to 210 and trans hit 200 and I only do 4 driveways but drive a few miles in between, right now the truck is stock with trailer tow package.


----------



## gpservices (Feb 27, 2013)

Ive never used half ton to plow but have not heard good things about poly's because ive heard that theres not enough weight to scrape good if you get any heavy wet snow it will have a tendancy to ride up when you start pushin instead of staying down on ground, fishers have never let me down, and theres always great part support, throw a 7.5 fisher mm1 or mm2 on there and you set, your f150 will handle it fine plenty of guys out my way use that setup


----------



## elitelawnteam1 (Sep 25, 2011)

yardguy28;1602387 said:


> sorry I had to laugh at that. your the first person I've heard to actually suggest one so you get the chain lift.
> 
> I use boss and one of the reasons is because they have no chain lifts. on our bumpy roads any chain lift plow would be bouncing all over the place.


sorry, I plow parking lots and resis, not roads. My plow scrapes fine. Chain lifts help when you have to stack high too, I've used both types of lift systems and there's a difference. and alot easier to get it back to the shop if you ever have an issue with the pump or electrics and it won't lift up. Just making a suggestion based on experience.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I went with a 75 HD for my F-150. 3500 bucks out the door.

Save the money on the install and buy the HD. The installation is easy if you have any mechanical skills what-so-ever.


............


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

elitelawnteam1;1619466 said:


> sorry, I plow parking lots and resis, not roads. My plow scrapes fine. Chain lifts help when you have to stack high too, I've used both types of lift systems and there's a difference. and alot easier to get it back to the shop if you ever have an issue with the pump or electrics and it won't lift up. Just making a suggestion based on experience.


I'm not trying to be offensive I've just never heard someone suggest a chain lift.

I plow parking lots and resi driveways too, not roads. but when driving from one account to another I have to take roads to get there. with all the bumps and pot holes a boss plow will bounce less than any chain lift plow.

you do have a point about break downs. but you can still get a boss raised.

now how a chain lift will stack snow higher is something I don't understand. I've never used a chain lift because everyone I know has steered me away from them and we all use boss.


----------

